
Show HN: Firefox User CSS for HN (post your own and/or requests, if any) - PavlovsCat
https://pastebin.com/8StFpps9
======
PavlovsCat
I didn't manage to style the form inputs, which kinda stumped me (changing
size and padding works as it should, while e.g. background color or border
parameters do nothing, huh)

here's how it looks:
[https://i.imgur.com/l9FA7qs.png](https://i.imgur.com/l9FA7qs.png)

